# Smoked Meatloaf



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a smoked meatloaf today. It will be for our Church's Easter Dinner on the Grounds tomorrow. It is done fattie style with cheese rolled up inside and bacon weaved. I used ground beef and ground turkey. Because of the turkey, it was not very firm when I made it up and it broke some as I put it on the weave. This allowed some of the cheese escape during the cook but it looked good when it was done with the cheese coating the bacon weave on top. I will see how it looks on the inside when I slice it in the morning.


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

Man that looks delicious. Bacon weave....Love it!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Mad my mouth water looking at that!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i bet there'll be none left..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love smoked meatloaf...that's how I do it on the egg!!! It'll go quick!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

id pay to taste it!!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yum Yum Yummy!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Here are slices. There were no leftovers.


----------

